# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر مثبت یعنی چه؟

## amiredge

با سلام.دیدم خیلیا هنوز با تاثیر مثبت معدل آشنا نیستن تو انجمن.تا حد امکان توضیح میدم تا روشن شه واسه کسایی که نمیدونن چجوریه.

ببینید.الان شما مثلا تو کنکور میانگین درصد 50 زدید.که مثلا تراز 9000 به شما میده.که ی رتبه خوبه.ولی معدلتون پایینه و مثلا 10ـه.خوب تراز شما افت میکنه و مثلا میشه 8500.
پس بدون تاثیر معدل و تراز درصد های شما میشه 9000.با تاثیر معدل میشه 8500.
حالا اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه،تراز 8500 رو واسه شما لحاظ میکنن.ولی تاثیر مثبت از بین 2 تا کارنامه،اونی که بهتر هست رو لحاظ میکنن.

حالا اگه برعکس بود و یکی ترازش از درصد ها مثلا شد 8000 و معدلش 20 بود و با تاثیر معدل مثلا میشه 8500.خوب در این صورت،میان تراز بالاتر که با معدل بالاتره رو لحاظ میکنن.

تاثیر مثبت به نوعی نه سیخ میسوزه نه کباب.هر 2 طرف سود میکنن.هم معدل پایین.هم معدل بالا.

----------


## Ali TiR

> تاثیر مثبت به نوعی نه سیخ میسوزه نه کباب.هر 2 طرف سود میکنن.هم معدل پایین.هم معدل بالا.


آره اصلا تاثیر + یه نوع رابطه همزیستی از نوع همیاریه  :Yahoo (20): 
آقا بیخیال این تاپیکا شین ... کل دنیا فهمیدن تاثیر معدل چیه ... جون هر کی که دوس دارین بیخیال شین !!

----------


## magicboy

بازم خدا رو شکر که الحمدلله وگرنه والا بخدا

----------


## hanjera

> با سلام.دیدم خیلیا هنوز با تاثیر مثبت معدل آشنا نیستن تو انجمن.تا حد امکان توضیح میدم تا روشن شه واسه کسایی که نمیدونن چجوریه.
> 
> ببینید.الان شما مثلا تو کنکور میانگین درصد 50 زدید.که مثلا تراز 9000 به شما میده.که ی رتبه خوبه.ولی معدلتون پایینه و مثلا 10ـه.خوب تراز شما افت میکنه و مثلا میشه 8500.
> پس بدون تاثیر معدل و تراز درصد های شما میشه 9000.با تاثیر معدل میشه 8500.
> حالا اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه،تراز 8500 رو واسه شما لحاظ میکنن.ولی تاثیر مثبت از بین 2 تا کارنامه،اونی که بهتر هست رو لحاظ میکنن.
> 
> حالا اگه برعکس بود و یکی ترازش از درصد ها مثلا شد 8000 و معدلش 20 بود و با تاثیر معدل مثلا میشه 8500.خوب در این صورت،میان تراز بالاتر که با معدل بالاتره رو لحاظ میکنن.
> 
> تاثیر مثبت به نوعی نه سیخ میسوزه نه کباب.هر 2 طرف سود میکنن.هم معدل پایین.هم معدل بالا.


ممنون !
اما فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه دیگه !


```

تاثیر مثبت به نوعی نه سیخ میسوزه نه کباب.هر 2 طرف سود میکنن.هم معدل پایین.هم معدل بالا 



```

!

----------


## Behnam10

> با سلام.دیدم خیلیا هنوز با تاثیر مثبت معدل آشنا نیستن تو انجمن.تا حد امکان توضیح میدم تا روشن شه واسه کسایی که نمیدونن چجوریه.ببینید.الان شما مثلا تو کنکور میانگین درصد 50 زدید.که مثلا تراز 9000 به شما میده.که ی رتبه خوبه.ولی معدلتون پایینه و مثلا 10ـه.خوب تراز شما افت میکنه و مثلا میشه 8500.پس بدون تاثیر معدل و تراز درصد های شما میشه 9000.با تاثیر معدل میشه 8500.حالا اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه،تراز 8500 رو واسه شما لحاظ میکنن.ولی تاثیر مثبت از بین 2 تا کارنامه،اونی که بهتر هست رو لحاظ میکنن.حالا اگه برعکس بود و یکی ترازش از درصد ها مثلا شد 8000 و معدلش 20 بود و با تاثیر معدل مثلا میشه 8500.خوب در این صورت،میان تراز بالاتر که با معدل بالاتره رو لحاظ میکنن.تاثیر مثبت به نوعی نه سیخ میسوزه نه کباب.هر 2 طرف سود میکنن.هم معدل پایین.هم معدل بالا.


اولا تاثیر معدل ربطی به معدل نداره و صرفا روی نمرات تک دروس کنکور اثر داره . ثانیا تاثیر معدل بصورت + روی تراز کشوری اثر میکنه . به این صورت که اگر تراز درس در نمرات نهایی بالاتر از تراز میانگین کشور به سمت بالا باشه ، اونوقت روی تراز درست در کنکور اثر میکنه .نکته ی بعدیش هم اینه که باید درصد کنکورت واجد برای دریافت تراز معدل باشه . مثلا یه شخصی که نمره ی زمین نهاییش 20 باشه و در کنکور زمین رو صفر بزنه اونوقت تاثیر مثبت نمیگیره (برخلاف تاثیر قطعی که اثر میزاشت)این رو از رادیو شنیدم . فکر کنم خبر شبکه ی ایران بود .چند و چون ماجرا و جزئیات دیگر رو خبر ندارم  . اگه کسی اطلاعات دیگه ای هم داره بگه .

----------


## hanjera

> اولا تاثیر معدل ربطی به معدل نداره و صرفا روی نمرات تک دروس کنکور اثر داره . ثانیا تاثیر معدل بصورت + روی تراز کشوری اثر میکنه . به این صورت که اگر تراز درس در نمرات نهایی بالاتر از تراز میانگین کشور به سمت بالا باشه ، اونوقت روی تراز درست در کنکور اثر میکنه .نکته ی بعدیش هم اینه که باید درصد کنکورت واجد برای دریافت تراز معدل باشه . مثلا یه شخصی که نمره ی زمین نهاییش 20 باشه و در کنکور زمین رو صفر بزنه اونوقت تاثیر مثبت نمیگیره (برخلاف تاثیر قطعی که اثر میزاشت)این رو از رادیو شنیدم . فکر کنم خبر شبکه ی ایران بود .چند و چون ماجرا و جزئیات دیگر رو خبر ندارم  . اگه کسی اطلاعات دیگه ای هم داره بگه .


با این تفاسیر ، میشه بگید نحوه ی تاثیر مثبت برای معدل های پایین چطوری هست ! 
والا هرکی یه چیزی میگه !
شروع کننده ی تاپیک هم یجوری حرف زده که انگار فرق بین معدل ده و معدل بیست در حد زدن چند درصد اضافی هست  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Enigma

من فقط میدونم تاثیرش رو میتونی در نظر نگیری.

----------


## amiredge

> اولا تاثیر معدل ربطی به معدل نداره و صرفا روی نمرات تک دروس کنکور اثر داره . ثانیا تاثیر معدل بصورت + روی تراز کشوری اثر میکنه . به این صورت که اگر تراز درس در نمرات نهایی بالاتر از تراز میانگین کشور به سمت بالا باشه ، اونوقت روی تراز درست در کنکور اثر میکنه .نکته ی بعدیش هم اینه که باید درصد کنکورت واجد برای دریافت تراز معدل باشه . مثلا یه شخصی که نمره ی زمین نهاییش 20 باشه و در کنکور زمین رو صفر بزنه اونوقت تاثیر مثبت نمیگیره (برخلاف تاثیر قطعی که اثر میزاشت)این رو از رادیو شنیدم . فکر کنم خبر شبکه ی ایران بود .چند و چون ماجرا و جزئیات دیگر رو خبر ندارم  . اگه کسی اطلاعات دیگه ای هم داره بگه .


داداش تک تک تاثیر داره،ولی آخرش ی تراز کلی میدن بت.

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

نمرات کتبی سال سوم رو تاثیر میدن و دو حالت پیش میاد :
اگه رتبت رو بهتر کرد ، تاثیر میدن 
و اگر که رتبت رو بد کرد تاثیر نمیدن
همین  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## melis

> نمرات کتبی سال سوم رو تاثیر میدن و دو حالت پیش میاد :
> اگه رتبت رو بهتر کرد ، تاثیر میدن 
> و اگر که رتبت رو بد کرد تاثیر نمیدن
> همین


اصلاح میکنم :Yahoo (112): 

اگه ترازت رو بدتر کرد تاثیر نمیدن

اگه ترازت رو بهتر کرد تاثیر میدن

----------


## Behnam10

> با این تفاسیر ، میشه بگید نحوه ی تاثیر مثبت برای معدل های پایین چطوری هست ! والا هرکی یه چیزی میگه !شروع کننده ی تاپیک هم یجوری حرف زده که انگار فرق بین معدل ده و معدل بیست در حد زدن چند درصد اضافی هست


توضیح دادم . ربطی به معدل نداره . اما اگه منظورت تک درس هست اگه که از یه رنجی بالاتر باشه( فکر کنم احتمالا بالای 18.5یا 19 بشه در دروس عمومی و بالای 17-18 در دروس تخصصی . البته نمرات رو از خودم گفتم . باید اون چارک بالای نمرات سال 94 مشخص بشه تا بشه درست گفت ) اون وقت تاثیر + میگیری و ترازت بالا میره . اگه که از اون رنج پایین تر بشه هیچ تاثیری روی تراز کنکورت قرار داده نمیشه(اگه تاثیر قطعی بود ، تراز کنکورت رو پایین میکشید)

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

فكر نكنم نسبت به چيزي بشه كه ما ميزنيم چون ناعدالتيه فرض كنيد يكي خيلي خوب زده كنكور رو بسيار بهتر از اوني كه معدل بتونه روش تاثير مثبت بذاره و فرض كنيد يكي معدلش از اون طرف كمتره اما چون كنكور رو خوب نزده رتبه اش افزايش پيدا ميكنه.

----------


## sajad564

تاثیر مثبت ینی تاثیرش به صورت مثبت اعمال میشه قطعی هم ینی به صورت قطعی اعمال میشه.از این واضح تر؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin-jh

> تاثیر مثبت ینی تاثیرش به صورت مثبت اعمال میشه قطعی هم ینی به صورت قطعی اعمال میشه.از این واضح تر؟؟


حالا شما به طنز گفتی،
ولی واقعا من نمی فهمم چیه این مساله مشکله ؟
الان مثبت و قطعی کجاش نامفهومه ؟
تو مدرسه هم هی می پرسن :Yahoo (110): 

*تاثیر مثبت ینی تاثیرش به صورت مثبت اعمال میشه قطعی هم ینی به صورت قطعی اعمال میشه .*

----------


## sajad564

> حالا شما به طنز گفتی،
> ولی واقعا من نمی فهمم چیه این مساله مشکله ؟
> الان مثبت و قطعی کجاش نامفهومه ؟
> تو مدرسه هم هی می پرسن
> 
> *تاثیر مثبت ینی تاثیرش به صورت مثبت اعمال میشه قطعی هم ینی به صورت قطعی اعمال میشه .*


بله برادر من اینجوریاست :Yahoo (4): 
الان یکی میاد میگه معدلو ول کنین بابا بشینین درستونو بخونین اینا همش حواشیه...ینی منتظرم از در بیاد تو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hanjera

معدلو ول کنین بابا بشینین درستونو بخونین اینا همش حواشیه
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Warrior97

گرچه با وضع امتحان نهایی مثبت بودن معدل بهترین راه حله و از طرفی معدل خودمم هم خیلی بالا نبود و به نفعم شد که تاثیر مثبت شد اما یه سوال دارم اونایی که از دی معدل معدل میکردید معدلم مثبت شد الان همتون میترکونید امسال؟ جالب اینجاست که فهمیدم خیلیاشون سال بعد قرار کنکور بدن .  :Yahoo (21):  میتونم نام ببرم اما از حق نگذریم عده ای خرخون هم داشتیم که معدل قطعی به ضررشون بود.
پ ن پ تو محله بهم میگن چشم خدا. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezagmi

> توضیح دادم . ربطی به معدل نداره . اما اگه منظورت تک درس هست اگه که از یه رنجی بالاتر باشه( فکر کنم احتمالا بالای 18.5یا 19 بشه در دروس عمومی و بالای 17-18 در دروس تخصصی . البته نمرات رو از خودم گفتم . باید اون چارک بالای نمرات سال 94 مشخص بشه تا بشه درست گفت ) اون وقت تاثیر + میگیری و ترازت بالا میره . اگه که از اون رنج پایین تر بشه هیچ تاثیری روی تراز کنکورت قرار داده نمیشه(اگه تاثیر قطعی بود ، تراز کنکورت رو پایین میکشید)


ربطی به اینها نداره
حیف حوصله توضیح ندارم
برا ی درصدی شاید معدل 10 تاثیر مثبت بزاره برا ی درصد دیگه شاید تاثیر منفی بزاره و در اون صورت معدل براش لحاظ نشه
در همین حد بدونید کافیه
برید درستون رو بخونید از اینا آبی گرم نمیشه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Anti-Positive

سلام 
میخواستم برای قطعی کردن معدل اقدام کنم بهترین راه چیه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام 
> میخواستم برای قطعی کردن معدل اقدام کنم بهترین راه چیه؟


اگ تاثیر مثبت باش و معدلت بالا باش و رتبه کنکورت با معدلت از بی معدل بهتر باش همون تاثیر قطعی برات حساب میشه !
پس در هر صورت معدل بالا تنها راه

----------


## Anti-Positive

> اگ تاثیر مثبت باش و معدلت بالا باش و رتبه کنکورت با معدلت از بی معدل بهتر باش همون تاثیر قطعی برات حساب میشه !<br>\nپس در هر صورت معدل بالا تنها راه


<br>\nمعدلم 20 شده آقا جواد میخوام برای قطعی شدن معدل کمک کنم

----------


## Dayi javad

> <br>\nمعدلم 20 شده آقا جواد میخوام برای قطعی شدن معدل کمک کنم


میخوای ی کاری کنی ک کلا تاثیر معدل تو کنکور قطعی بشه ؟؟؟

همون کاری ک ما میخوایم عکسشو انجام بدیم و مثبت بشه ؟  :Yahoo (77): 

التماس تفکر هم وطن

----------


## Anti-Positive

> میخوای ی کاری کنی ک کلا تاثیر معدل تو کنکور قطعی بشه ؟؟؟
> همون کاری ک ما میخوایم عکسشو انجام بدیم و مثبت بشه ؟ 
> التماس تفکر هم وطن


بله تا تاثیر قطعی شه
بله ما هم میخوایم مانع بشیم  :Yahoo (4): 
افکار متفاوته کاری نمیشه کرد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dayi javad

> بله تا تاثیر قطعی شه
> بله ما هم میخوایم مانع بشیم 
> افکار متفاوته کاری نمیشه کرد


ان شا الله که هر چی ب حق هس همون رخ بده

----------


## adsm

آقا من خیلی گشتم این تاپیکو پیدا کردم تا سوالمو بپسرم.لطفا جواب بدید.
آقا این تاثیر مثبت معدله یا درس به درس؟من که دوازدهمم دو تا درس غیرکنکوری داریم که نهایی اند.علوم اجتماعی و سلامت و بهداشت.تکلیف اینا چی میشه؟لطفا جواب بدبد.

----------

